# Gaming Notebook bis 2000 euro



## thysol (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Da ich hoffentlich bald ins Studium gehe bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gamer Notebook. Meinen PC moechte ich mitnehmen. Das Notebook soll dann nur zum Einsatz kommen wenn ich es mobil brauche, Semesterferien etc. In den Semesterferien wuerde ich aber gerne dennoch zocken koennen daher haette ich gerne ein Gaming tauglichliches Notebook.
Budget = 2000 euro.
Koennt ihr mit gute Modelle im Budget empfehlen? Oder braeuchte ich im Studium eher ein mobiles Notebook? Falls das der Fall ist hat das Studium Prioritaet und nicht dass ich in den Semesterferien zocken kann.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (29. Dezember 2010)

kommt drauf an was du studierst.
wenn du iwie was wie bwl oder philosophie studierst, hast du andauernd frei.
ich studiere an der tuhh und hab theoretisch so viel frei wie andere. nur praktiksch ist das nich  ereinbar, da ich in den semesterferien meine prüfungen schreiben muss.
fürs studium ist ein subnotebook echt besser, als sich iwie was a la schenker oder deviltech zu holen.
13 zoll sollten dann höchstgrenze sein.
zumal ein daddelbook shcon mal 3-4 kg wiegen kann...
sonst zocken: deviltech, alienware, schenker...
muss dir aber bewusst sein, dass du dir auch ein 1000 teures subnotebook holen kannst plus ein 1000 desktop, womit du länger zocken und viel mehr spass haben wirst. mit nem 2000 euro laptop wirst du in 2 jahren gut veraltetes material haben


----------



## thysol (29. Dezember 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was du studierst.
> wenn du iwie was wie bwl oder philosophie studierst, hast du andauernd frei.



Ich wuerde gerne Computer Science studieren.



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> fürs studium ist ein subnotebook echt besser, als sich iwie was a la schenker oder deviltech zu holen.
> 13 zoll sollten dann höchstgrenze sein.
> zumal ein daddelbook shcon mal 3-4 kg wiegen kann...
> sonst zocken: deviltech, alienware, schenker...



Wozu braucht mann eigentlich ein Notebook im Studium?



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> muss dir aber bewusst sein, dass du dir auch ein 1000 teures subnotebook holen kannst plus ein 1000 desktop, womit du länger zocken und viel mehr spass haben wirst. mit nem 2000 euro laptop wirst du in 2 jahren gut veraltetes material haben



Wie du meiner Signatur entnehmen kannst habe ich bereits einen Desktop.

Also besteht nur die Frage, Gaming oder Subnotebook? Mit Gaming Notebook koennte ich zuhause in den Semesterferien zocken (Mein Desktop wuerde ich in meiner Unterkunft lassen), mit Subnotebook waere ich an der Uni mobiler. Gibt es nicht ein Gamer Notebook das mobil ist und mann trotzdem drauf zocken kann?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (29. Dezember 2010)

da fiele mir nur acer timeline 13 zoll ein...find die digner aber nicht so dufte...oder die 14 zoller..
auch wenn da aluteile drinne sind, alles sehr doch bisschen weniger stabil verbaut. hab mir das bei nem kumepl angeguckt und hat mich nicnht so überzeugt..ebenso ist die tastatur das letzte unter den notebooks


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2010)

Das Alienware M11X, wäre da interessant. Das ist das kleinste Gamingnotebook. Kannst du dir selber konfigurieren. Vorallem dürfte das auch bei dir in Irland kaufbar sein.


----------



## thysol (29. Dezember 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das Alienware M11X, wäre da interessant. Das ist das kleinste Gamingnotebook. Kannst du dir selber konfigurieren. Vorallem dürfte das auch bei dir in Irland kaufbar sein.



Das sieht ja richtig interessant aus. Wie lange wuerde denn der Akku von dem Teil halten? Und wieviel Gaming Leistung darf ich erwarten? Wie wuerden Black Ops und Need for Speed auf dem Teil laufen?


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2010)

ich würde erstma mit studieren anfangen  dann siehst du schon was du brauchen kannst evtl ma kommilitonen fragen . Ich bin zb mit 13" macbook super zufrieden, nur für CAD muss ich leider über bootcamp win7 laufen lassen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Dezember 2010)

Toshiba Qosmio X500-13R

Siehs dir auf Toshiba.de an. ich habs selbst hier und bin begeistert.

Verarbeitung und Leistung sind TOP für ein Gerät mit der Hardware. Spiele daddel ich auch alle auf maximalen einstellungen (trotz der angeblich relativ geringen Leistung der GTX460m  )


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt wäre viel cleverer, sofern das Notebook nicht auch wirklich UNTERWEGS für Uni-Angelegenheiten eine gute 3D-Leistung braucht, wenn Du Dir ein Officenotebook und einen zweiten Spiele-PC für "Hotel Mama" anschaffen würdest.    Für 2000€ kriegt man grad mal ein Notebook, das an einen 500-600€-PC rankommt. Bei den Grafikkarten wird es halt so ab 1300-1400€ nicht mehr besser aktuell, das ist wohl einfach zu schwer umzusetzen, erst recht in Notebooks unter 17 Zoll - die teureren haben da lediglich dann noch bessere CPUs und Austattung. 

Und PCs kannst Du auch im Gegensatz zu nem Laptop gut aufrüsten.


Ein PC so stark wie Dein aktueller dürfte auf knapp 700€ kommen (wenn Du auf die SSD verzichtest, was aber bei einem Laptop auch erstmal so sein würde), dazu ein TFT - da hast Du mehr als genug über für einen starken Office-Laptop, der auch kompakt ist.


----------



## thysol (29. Dezember 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Toshiba Qosmio X500-13R
> 
> Siehs dir auf Toshiba.de an. ich habs selbst hier und bin begeistert.
> 
> Verarbeitung und Leistung sind TOP für ein Gerät mit der Hardware. Spiele daddel ich auch alle auf maximalen einstellungen (trotz der angeblich relativ geringen Leistung der GTX460m  )



Das Teil ist mir leider zu schwer. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wäre viel cleverer, sofern das  Notebook nicht auch wirklich UNTERWEGS für Uni-Angelegenheiten eine gute  3D-Leistung braucht, wenn Du Dir ein Officenotebook und einen zweiten  Spiele-PC für "Hotel Mama" anschaffen würdest.     Für 2000€ kriegt man grad mal ein Notebook, das an einen 500-600€-PC  rankommt.



Ich moechte ja Computer Science studieren und laut der Kurs Info sind 3D Grafik und Spiele Programmierung teil des Kurses.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten wird es halt so ab 1300-1400€ nicht mehr  besser aktuell, das ist wohl einfach zu schwer umzusetzen, erst recht in  Notebooks unter 17 Zoll - die teureren haben da lediglich dann noch  bessere CPUs und Austattung.



Ich habe natuerlich nichts dagegen wenn mein Budget nicht voll ausgereizt wird.

Ich haette am liebsten ein 15 Zoll Notebook mit mindestens 4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit in 2D. Welches Geraet ist das Gaming tauglichste das die oben genannten Kriterien erfuellt.


----------



## totovo (29. Dezember 2010)

schau doch mal bei XMX vorbei...

oder wie wärs mit dem hier?

sieht doch ganz nett aus, hat auch nen starken Akku!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2010)

in 15,6 Zoll ist bei Karten wie der 5850 Schluss (mobile Variante, bei weitem kein Vergleich zur Desktop-Variante!), dafür ist so ein Notebook dann auch deutlich preiswerter als 2000€. zB das hier: Acer Aspire Ethos 5943G-5464G75Bnss, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.R6G02.019) | Geizhals.at Deutschland da hält der Akku BIS ZU 4Std lt. Hersteller, d.h. in der Praxis bestimmt eher nur 3 Std. Aber bei so ner Graka kannst Du mehr als 4 Std auch vergessen, und für nen modernen 15,6er ist das auch rel. schwer mit 3,3kg. 

Da wäre das hier deutlich leichter: MSI GX640-i7247LW7P (00165612-SKU3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber der Akku hält dann sicher keine 3Std, hier in einem Test in der core i5-Variante sind es keine 2,5Std im IDLE: Test MSI GX640-i5447LW7P Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


Für mehr Akkulaufzeit müßtest Du dann wiederum eine schwächere Grafikkarte akzeptieren, zB Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire Timeline X 5820TG-5464G75Mnks bei notebooksbilliger.de oder Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire Timeline X 5820TG-464G75Mnks bei notebooksbilliger.de die haben dann aber sogar beim normalen Arbeiten 5-6Std Akku. 

Oder mit bis zu 4Std Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > PavilionBooks > HP Pavilion dv6-3017sg *CORE-i7-Star* bei notebooksbilliger.de und 


ps: an der Uni werdet ihr ja sicher nicht am Laptop grafik auf Niveau von Crysis oder metro programmieren müssen, das könnten die auch gar nicht verlangen, dass man so sauteure Notebooks haben muss


----------



## thysol (30. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in 15,6 Zoll ist bei Karten wie der 5850 Schluss (mobile Variante, bei weitem kein Vergleich zur Desktop-Variante!), dafür ist so ein Notebook dann auch deutlich preiswerter als 2000€. zB das hier: Acer Aspire Ethos 5943G-5464G75Bnss, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.R6G02.019) | Geizhals.at Deutschland da hält der Akku BIS ZU 4Std lt. Hersteller, d.h. in der Praxis bestimmt eher nur 3 Std. Aber bei so ner Graka kannst Du mehr als 4 Std auch vergessen, und für nen modernen 15,6er ist das auch rel. schwer mit 3,3kg.
> 
> Da wäre das hier deutlich leichter: MSI GX640-i7247LW7P (00165612-SKU3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber der Akku hält dann sicher keine 3Std, hier in einem Test in der core i5-Variante sind es keine 2,5Std im IDLE: Test MSI GX640-i5447LW7P Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> ...



Bei den preiswerteren Modellen mit Radeon HD 5850 finde ich die Ausstattung nicht so gut. Da gefaellt mir ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Geraet wie dieses hier besser (i7-740QM + GTX460M + 8GB RAM + 64GB SSD + 640GB HDD + Blu-ray Brenner):

TOSHIBA Qosmio X500-149 at cheap prices | PC World

Ich weiss dass das Geraet teurer ist und bei weitem nicht so mobil aber die Ausstattung ist schon ziemlich gut denke ich. 

Die Notebooks mit lahmerer Grafikkarte gefallen mir nicht so gut weil dann koennte ich ja nicht mal Hot Pursuit oder andere Konsolenports in max. Grafik zocken. Mit ner GTX 460M/Mobility 5870 gehen immerhin schon Titel wie Black Ops oder so. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: an der Uni werdet ihr ja sicher nicht am Laptop grafik auf Niveau von Crysis oder metro programmieren müssen, das könnten die auch gar nicht verlangen, dass man so sauteure Notebooks haben muss



Das ist mir schon klar, aber zuviel Power kann ja nicht schaden.

Schade das es kein Notebook mit starker Hardware und starken Akku gibt.

Dieses Geraet hier gefaellt mir besonders:

TOSHIBA Qosmio X500-149 at cheap prices | PC World

Das hat alles was ich brauche. Die Mobilitaet ist zwar sehr schlecht aber ich denke damit werde ich fertig. Meine Mutter sagt, "4,6kg wirst du doch wohl noch schleppen koennen". Die Akkulaufzeit ist zwar schon aergerlich aber 2 Stunden im Web reichen vielleicht noch so eben aus zumal ich das Laptop meist mit Steckdose betreiben will. (Zuhause oder an der Uni)

Das bloede ist nur ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich ein schwaecheres billigeres mit laengerem Akku nehme oder das gut ausgestattete teurere Toshiba Geraet mit schlechtem Akku. Ich will euch jetzt auch nicht laenger nerven mit dem Thema denn die Entscheidung muss ich selber noch treffen. Ich muss dass auch noch mit Mutter besprechen und so obwohl die sogar zu dem teuren Toshiba Geraet tendiert. Ist das Toshiba Geraet denn fuer den Preis zu empfehlen oder sollte mann da lieber die Finger von lassen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

Also, Du brauchst das zum Zocken doch nur zu Hause, oder? Dann würd ich echt lieber so ein Notebook mit einer AMD 5650 nehmen mit gutem Akku für ca. 800€, wie verlinkt. Die Karte reicht für aktuelle Spiele auf mittel, bei anspruchsvolleren halt nur auf low aus, aber ganz bestimmt reicht die völlig für das Niveau an Grafik, was man beim lernen von 3D&co an der Uni benötigt. Du sparst aber so viel, dass Du Dir zu Hause einen Zweitrechner hinstellen kannst, der besser als ein 2000€-Notebook ist, und vom Rest kannst Du in Irland dann noch ein halbes Jahr jeden Abend nen Pint trinken gehen...


----------



## sinthor4s (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke dieses Notebook entspricht ziemlich genau deinen Anforderungen.
Sony VAIO Z13M9E/B 33,2 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Rein von den Daten passt es ziemlich gut in dein Schema.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses Notebook entspricht ziemlich genau deinen Anforderungen.
> Sony VAIO Z13M9E/B 33,2 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Rein von den Daten passt es ziemlich gut in dein Schema.


 
ist das Dein ernst bzw. hast Du die Anforderungen für das Notebook gelesen? ^^  Die Grafikkarte ist so schlecht, die gibt es sogar schon in billigen Notebooks unter 400€...


----------



## amdintel (30. Dezember 2010)

ich kann mich der Meinung des Mods hier nur anschließen,

also so  viel Geld für ein Notebook würde ich  nicht ausgeben das lohnt einfach  nicht,
die heutigen Notebooks sind alle von der Verarbeitung und Qualität sehr oft sehr  mangelhaft und überstehen meinst nicht ein mal die Garantiezeit,
 "brechende Display Halt-gerungen , kaputte Tastaturen abfallende Anschlüssen und Display Ausfälle sind bald schon die Regel ", wenn dann so ein Gerät zur Reparatur geht, ist das erst mal für Wochen weg und oft bekommt man es kapuuter zurück, ich beziehe mich hierbei auf diverse Berichte vom Ct Magazin . 
Hat schon genug Studenten gegen die ihre Arbeit deswegen noch mal von vorne beginnen durften und dadurch wertvolle Studienzeit verloren hatten.
also bei so wichtigen Sachen wie ein Studium würde ich mir ein gutes 600 € treueres Book zu legen und für den Notfall noch für ca. 300 € ein gutes Netbook .


----------



## thysol (30. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal danke fuer alle Antworten.

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich ein stromsparendes oder ein Gamer Notebook nehme. Das muss ich noch selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Superwip (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde versuchen auf einen möglichst kompakten Desktop zu setzen; ein Mikro-ATX PC kann selbst mit high-end Hardware klein und leicht genug gebaut werden um "luftverladbar" zu sein, ein ITX PC erst recht (hier sind ein Sockel 1366 System und zwei GraKas aber nicht möglich)

Alternativ könntest du auch auf zwei PCs setzen was aber freilich recht ineffizient wäre- aber doch kaum teurer und leistungsfähiger als ein Notebook

Nur für die Uni würde ich dir ein ordentliches Business Notebook wie etwa ein X201 Thinkpad, ein T410 Thinkpad, ein HP Pro/ Elite Book oder ein Toshiba Portege empfehlen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich würde erstma mit studieren anfangen  dann siehst du schon was du brauchen kannst evtl ma kommilitonen fragen . Ich bin zb mit 13" macbook super zufrieden, nur für CAD muss ich leider über bootcamp win7 laufen lassen.




Schonmal an Parallels gedacht? Das wäre doch was 

Das Alienware Notebook könnte dir schon entgegen kommen, da aufwendige Programme wie die erwähnten CAD-Programme sicherlich von einem Gaming-Notebook gemeistert werden könnten


----------

